# Red exclamation marks next to all my files



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Please can someone help... My McAfee has been running all day, I have a feeling something is VERY wrong. All my files have red exclamation marks next to them.. What does this mean? Can someone throw light on this please... Have I ot a virus on my machine??? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Consider *UNINSTALLING McAfee using RevoUninstaller* and *Use a free* one like *Avast*
*Revouninstaller download link in my signature*


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've read of Mozy backup software marking files with red and green checkmarks, not for corruption but for what has been backed up.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t178785.html

Airmiles.....are you using Mozy?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Stoner,
Thanks for sharing such a Valuable Info with us.
Mozy seems disturbing to some users


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Airmiles,
"IF" as Stoner has said, you do not use Mozy, then you are an unwitting victim of a goof-up by McAfee! You may follow *antech's advise and as written in the front page of techguy,McAfee is willing to pay up!*You may either uninstall the AV using Revo or the uninstall tool provided by McAfee. My tilt is towards Revo! Best wishes! Would really like to see those red marks, if you can post a snap! Once you install Avast, reboot and immediately run a scan(after the update) and please tell us what's what!Website of Avast : http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I agree that uninstalling McAfee is wise regardless of the cause of the red exclamation marks.
Looks like McAfee has a mess to deal with of their own making.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

McAfee is now ONLY CAPABLE of winning an award(s),they are :

*Worst Product over the Last five years Award.*
*Worst Detection Rate Award. *
*Worst PC Perforamance Degrader Award.*
*Most Useless Product Award.*
*Worst Windows Compitable Application Award.*
*Most User Money Wastage Award.*

*BTW,*
*Do the red marks appear on all of the files or some selected ones?*


----------

